# CPT for ORIF Supracondylar femur fx w/intra-articular extension



## sdechy1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the proper CPT code for an open reduction and internal fixation of supracodylar femur fracture with intra-articular extension?  Any help would be appreciated.  The closest cpt I can find is 27513 but this mentions intercondylar extension not the intra-articular.  Thanks!


----------

